# Timber Holes?



## steschel07 (May 30, 2008)

Anyone been out there lately or know what is generally biting there this time of year? Going fishing next week on a boat that is planning to head out that way. Anyone know anyother good spots to try around there or if the timber holes is a good spot? Thanks for the info!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

There used to be grouper all over the place, but I have been there 3 times in the last two weeks and only have 1 legal red grouper boated. Snapper and trigger are pretty plentiful though.


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm with Lobsterman, plenty of Red Snapper and Trigger but they are on the small side. We also caught some Red Grouper there but they were all short. You can go South a couple miles from there and you are on the edge.


----------



## steschel07 (May 30, 2008)

Thanks guys! As for going to the edge from there, I assume there will be a greater chance for better size fish going that way? Also does anyone know about the Ozark tug, is it in that area, or even still in tact? Really I have never been out east and we are going on a friends boat who doesnt fish often but is meeting someone who is headed out from ft walton, so any ideas for good spots for fish out east are very much appreciate! Thanks Again guys!


----------



## pogypumper (Mar 24, 2008)

The south edge has been holding some nice beeliners and some legal jacks.


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

> *steschel07 (6/3/2008)* Also does anyone know about the Ozark tug, is it in that area, or even still in tact?


 There is a LOT of bottom around the Ozark, but get good proven #s from a friend or whatever, the numbers fromcharts sold in stores are off. We fished the Ozark Friday & had a lot of HUGE hits, but got nothing in the boat - everything went into the wreck and broke off - but they wereNICE sized fish from the pull. Black fin were also out there Friday.


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

i don't know about the reef fish but i do know that the kings are not holding on the timber holes yet. :banghead


----------



## steschel07 (May 30, 2008)

Couple more questions. How far is Timber holes from pcola pass and how much further is the ozark from it? Are the MBT numbers accurate on timber holes or where should i look for accurate numbers? Also does anyone have any in the ballpark for Ozark? Thanks!


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

roughly 27 - 28 nm from Pensacola Pass to Timber Holes..?

roughly 50 nm from Pensacola Pass to Ozark.. ((the Ozark is 28 or so miles South out of Destin))

I will PM you a good# for the Ozark in a few - I need to find my list.


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

The MBT #'s will get you in the area of the Timberholes, just look around there is lots of good bottom. Look for depth changes in 105-120ft.


----------



## hmsmithjr (May 22, 2008)

I have tried to find the Ozark for a couple of years now and can't seem to find any numbers that are even close. I do usually bottom fish the edge and troll wahoo baits to the numbers I have for the Ozark around the area and back (have never been close). I fanyone has the accurate numbers to it I would greatly appreciate it and I am usually down in Destin only twice a year.

Thanks,

Maclin


----------

